# Profibus mit 2 Teilnehmer fehlerhaft



## engntkz (28 Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade bei einer IBN und habe folgendes Problem:

habe ein Projekt im TIA (Gießmaschine) und eins im Simatic Manager (Roboter) - die beiden sollen über Profibus kommunizieren
Jedoch kriege ich dauern die Fehlermeldung: *"**Fehlerhaft: Statisch konfigurierte S7-Verbindung. Verbindung ist getrennt (entweder weil kein Verbindungsversuch unternommen wurde oder weil die Verbindung getrennt wurde"*
Abschlusswiderstände sind bei beide Stecker auf ON - bei dem Master (Gießmaschine) geht das Kabel da rein, wo der Pfeil hinausgeht und beim Roboter geht das Kabel da rein, wo der Pfeil rein geht.
Hätte auch andersrum probiert, dass ich beim Master das Kabel da anstecke, wo der Pfeil "hinein" geht. -> Auch keine Verbindung

Wo könnte das Problem sein, dass keine Kommunikation aufgebaut wird?
Soll beim Master der Abschlusswiderstand auf OFF und beim Slave auf ON?

HW Konfiguration hätte ich auch beide neu geladen, jedoch ohne Ergebnis.
Bei Geräte & Netze ist die CPU von Roboter (Simatic Manager) nicht projektiert - es ist nur die Profibus-Adresse angegeben (Slave = 3; Master  = 2).
Nur die Profibus Adresse müsste meiner Meinung nach reichen - oder bin ich da falsch?
Wie kann ich das mit Messgerät verifizieren, ob da eine Verbindung da ist?
Das Kommunikationsmodul vom Master ist ein CM1243-5.

Bitte um Hilfe, was kann ich übersehen haben, worin kann der Fehler liegen?

Danke im Vorhinein


----------



## PN/DP (28 Mai 2019)

engntkz schrieb:


> bei dem Master (Gießmaschine) geht das Kabel da rein, wo der Pfeil hinausgeht


Das ist falsch.

Wenn an einem Profibus-Stecker nur 1 Kabel ankommt/abgeht, dann wird es *immer links* angeschlossen, da "wo der Pfeil rein geht". Weil da, wo nur 1 Kabel ist, sind die Profibus-Enden und da müssen die Abschlußwiderstände eingeschaltet werden. Schau Dir mal das Profibus-Stecker-Gehäuse etwas genauer an, da ist meist ein Bild drauf, wo man sieht daß der Schalter, der den Abschlußwiderstand einschaltet, gleichzeitig die Verbindung nach rechts "wo der Pfeil hinausgeht" abtrennt.

Wenn 2 Profibus-Kabel an einem Stecker ankommen, dann kommt links "hinein" das Kabel aus der Richtung vom Master. Damit man für die Fehlersuche die Bus-Weiterleitung testweise ausschalten kann und gleichzeitig ordnungsgemäß den Abschlußwiderstand einschaltet.

Harald


----------



## thomass5 (28 Mai 2019)

Stecker falsch angeschlossen!
Beide male Eingehend ist angesagt... Bild folgt...


Edit: Zu langsam...


----------



## engntkz (28 Mai 2019)

Danke für eure Antworten!

Andersrum, dass das Kabel beide Male "hineingeht", hat auch nicht funktioniert - die Abschlusswiderstände waren eingeschaltet an beiden Enden -> keine Verbindung laut TIA Portal.
Habe mir die HW Konfig auch zick mal angesehen (aktiver Verbindungsaufbau, Profibus Adresse, höchste Profibus Adresse etc.) und waren alle i.O.

Ausgeschaltet - Eingeschaltet, HW Konfig übersetzt und neu geladen - hilft alles nichts. Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Stecker kaputt ist? Wie kann ich es mit dem Messgerät nachvollziehen ob da eine Verbindung aktiv ist?


----------



## PN/DP (28 Mai 2019)

rote/grüne Adern vertauscht/gekreuzt/unterbrochen?
Stecker1.Pin3 zu Stecker2.Pin3 und Stecker1.Pin8 zu Stecker2.Pin8 müssen durchgehen
Alles richtig wie hier gezeigt? https://felser.ch/profibus-handbuch/d-sub_stecker.html 

Wie willst Du überhaupt kommunizieren? Profibus-DP Master-Slave? Oder Master-Master per S7-Verbindung? Wie hast Du die Verbindung projektiert?

Harald


----------



## engntkz (28 Mai 2019)

Anhang anzeigen 45942


Die Projektierung im TIA Portal ist so konfiguriert.. 
rote, grüne Adern wurden auch kontrolliert - morgen werde ich noch Durchgangsprüfung machen
Der im TIA projektierte CPU ist mein Master und der im SIMATIC Manager der Slave


----------



## engntkz (28 Mai 2019)

Anhang anzeigen 45943

.. und das wäre die Projektierung von Slave im Simatic Manager.. wüsste nicht was man hier noch übersehen könnte und falsch machen könnte - wenn die Profibus Adressen stimmen müsste ja bei richtiger Verkabelung eine Verbindung aktiv sein.. in Vergangenheit war es so, dass der Slave im Simatic Manager projektierten Gießmaschine kommuniziert hat, jedoch ist dieser für mich ausgeschlossen, da hardwaremäßig nichts gibt.. oder leg ich falsch


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 Mai 2019)

Hallo engntkz,

du solltest schon mal nebenbei erwähnen, um was für eine Kommunikation es sich handelt. Selbst der Harald wird dir nicht helfen können, wenn du selbst nicht weißt, was du machen möchtest. Ist eine S7-Verbindung überhaupt notwendig? Wie erfolgt denn der Datenaustausch? Auf was für Adressen liegen die Nutzdaten, die du mit dem Roboter austauschen musst? Hast du irgend welche Unterlagen zu der Schnittstelle zum Roboter? Gibt es vielleicht eine GSD-Datei vom Hersteller des Roboters?


----------



## engntkz (28 Mai 2019)

Hallo Onkel Dagobert,

der Datenaustausch erfolgt über PUT/GET Funktion - ich möchte einfach Daten von der Gießmaschine schicken an den Roboter, der die Daten dann verarbeitet und die Daten, die er verarbeitet hat, wieder zurück mit GET Funktion.
Eine GSD Datei ist leider nicht vorhanden.


----------



## PN/DP (29 Mai 2019)

Die wichtigsten/interessantesten Bilder sind leider nicht dabei...

Die CPU vom Roboter ist das die gezeigte CPU 313C?
Ist deren DP-Schnittstelle auf Master eingestellt? (Eigenschaften der DP-Schnittstelle > Betriebsart)
Wenn auf DP-Slave eingestellt, dann geht PUT/GET nicht. (siehe das "Kompendium" Kapitel 22.4.4)

Wieviele Daten sollen denn übertragen werden? Normale DP-Master-Slave-Kommunikation wird einfach projektiert und läuft ohne daß man noch Kommunikationsbausteine aufrufen muß.

Wenn es dennoch PUT/GET sein soll: Wie hast Du die S7-Verbindung projektiert? Einseitig, zweiseitig, unspezifiziert, richtiger Rack/Steckplatz/TSAP eingestellt...? Bei üblicherweise einseitig projektierter S7-Verbindung zu S7-300 muß beim Partner eingestellt sein: Rack = 0, Steckplatz = 2, TSAP = 03.02
PS: bei S7-Verbindung spricht man nicht von Master + Slave, sondern von Client + Server (weil S7-Verbindungen nicht zwischen DP-Master und DP-Slave gehen, sondern nur zwischen DP-Mastern)

Hast Du einen Profibus-Programmieradapter? Damit könntest Du Dich auf den Profibus stecken und mit Step7 classic (PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen > Diagnose) schauen welche Profibus-Teilnehmer (Adressen) gefunden werden. Wenn Du beide Profibus-Teilnehmer siehst, dann weißt Du, daß die Profibus-Verkabelung in Ordnung ist. Vielleicht geht auch die Erreichbare-Teilnehmer-Anzeige, vielleicht sogar auch in TIA.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (29 Mai 2019)

Sind bei beiden PB-Teilnehmern die gleichen Profibus-Eigenschaften (Baudrate und Timings) eingestellt?

Harald


----------



## engntkz (29 Mai 2019)

Die DP Schnittstelle vom Roboter ist auf Slave eingestellt und von der Gießmaschine auf Master..
3132C-DP ist die CPU vom Roboter, aber für TIA gibt es keine GSD Datei bzw. habe keine HSP für diese CPU gefunden.
4 Byte werden gesendet 4 Byte werden empfangen.
Durchgang habe ich überprüft -> Passt
Rack = 0 Steckplatz = 2 bzw. DP auf X2..
Wie kann man denn beim Simatic Manager die TSAP ändern?


----------



## engntkz (29 Mai 2019)

Baudrate ist auf 1,5


----------



## engntkz (29 Mai 2019)

Anhang anzeigen 45966

Das ist die Konfiguration von Slave CPU, jedoch mit dem alten Master CPU
Kann das der Fehler sein?


----------



## engntkz (29 Mai 2019)

Anhang anzeigen 45967

Bei Station steht noch der alte CPU Name..
Muss ich das ändern, löschen bzw. wie kann man das ändern?
Wie muss ich das machen, dass die beiden kommunizieren miteinander?


----------



## PN/DP (29 Mai 2019)

engntkz schrieb:


> Die DP Schnittstelle vom Roboter ist auf Slave eingestellt und von der Gießmaschine auf Master..
> 3132C-DP ist die CPU vom Roboter, aber für TIA gibt es keine GSD Datei bzw. habe keine HSP für diese CPU gefunden.
> 4 Byte werden gesendet 4 Byte werden empfangen.


Die Roboter-CPU 313C-2DP (313-6CE01) möchte/muß als Profibus-DP-Slave angesprochen werden, wie Du bei der Konfiguration der MS-Austausch-E/A sehen kannst (*) (Dein Bild in #14). PUT/GET geht nicht.

Gibt es für den Roboter keine Beschreibung wie der DP-Master angebunden werden muß??? Da muß ja auch die Bedeutung der je 8 E/A-Worte beschrieben sein. Wo hast Du das her mit den je 4 Byte??

Ich vermute, der DP-Slave-Stellvertreter für Dein altes Schätzchen 313-6CE01 muß in TIA per GSD-Datei projektiert werden, eventuell geht Projektierung als 313-6CF03.
TIA kennt die alte CPU 313-6CE01 nicht. Falls in Deinem TIA die 313-6CF03 drin ist, dann kannst Du diese mal probieren. Die könnte gehen.
Die in TIA enthaltenen 313C CPU ab 313-6CG04 funktionieren nicht als Stellvertreter, weil die eine andere Profibus-Ident-Nr haben. (Deine CPU hat die Ident-Nr 0x80D0)

Falls Du die GSD-Datei brauchst, dann musst Du diese GSD-Datei nehmen:
PROFIBUS GSD-Dateien : SIMATIC
die fünfte ZIP-Datei
Stationstyp: *CPU 313-2C DP*, Best.-Nr.: 6ES7 313-6C***-0AB0, Version: V1.4 (10/2007), CPU313-2C.ZIP


(*) Konsistenz "8 Wort Gesamt" - kann die 1215C das alleine? Vermutlich muß da DPWR_DAT und DPRD_DAT aufgerufen werden.

Harald


----------



## engntkz (29 Mai 2019)

also kann ich die konfiguration im Simatic Manager so lassen wie es ist ? und im TIA Portal die CPU anlegen mit der GSD Datei - kann ich bei Partner den Slave finden (bei der Konfiguration)


----------



## PN/DP (29 Mai 2019)

Im Simatic Manager lässt Du die Konfiguration so wie sie ist (bzw. original war).

In TIA mußt Du einen DP-Slave-Stellvertreter anlegen (damit der DP-Master CM1243-5 weiß, wie er mit dem Slave kommunizieren muß). Eine 313C einfügen (313-6CF03 oder die genannte GSD-Datei). Die DP-Schnittstellen von CM1243-5 und 313C verbinden. Die DP-Schnittstelle der 313C die Profibus-Adresse einstellen, und bei Betriebsart auf "DP-Slave" einstellen und ein paar Zeilen tiefer (bei I-Slave-Kommunikation) die 2 Transferbereiche einrichten.

Harald


----------



## engntkz (29 Mai 2019)

Anhang anzeigen 45968


Betriebsart kann man da leider nicht einstellen oder ich übersehe es irgendwo


----------



## PN/DP (29 Mai 2019)

Vermutlich weil ein per GSD eingefügter DP-Slave immer ein DP-Slave ist ...
Wo man da bei Deinem TIA die Transferbereiche einrichtet weiß ich nicht - vielleicht der blaue unterstrichene Link "CM1243-5"? Suche mal alle Einstell-Dialoge komplett durch. Auch mal in den Eigenschaften der DP-Schnittstelle des CM1243-5 suchen.

Harald


----------



## engntkz (29 Mai 2019)

Ok, danke für eure Hilfe - habe mich mit Siemens in Verbindung gesetzt, vl. können die mir weiterhelfen


----------



## ChristophD (29 Mai 2019)

Die Transferbereiche werden in der Gerätesicht des Slaves eingestellt
einfach in die gerätesicht wechseln und die Slots reinziehen die du brauchst.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## PN/DP (29 Mai 2019)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Die Transferbereiche werden in der Gerätesicht des Slaves eingestellt
> einfach in die gerätesicht wechseln und die Slots reinziehen die du brauchst.


In meiner TIA V13 SP1 geht das nicht so einfach. In der Gerätesicht erscheint zwar der Katalog mit den steckbaren Modulen, die können aber nirgends "reingezogen" werden. Nicht auf das Gerät, nicht auf die freie Fläche um das Gerät. (nur in "Nicht gesteckte Baugruppen" können Module gelegt werden)

Doppelklicke ich ein Modul im Katalog, dann passiert irgendwas unsichtbares ... :roll:
Markiere ich den Slave dann in der Netzsicht, dann sehe ich in Eigenschaften > Systemkonstanten die eingefügten Module mit einer HW-Kennung. Die Einträge sind aber nicht bearbeitbar und auch nicht löschbar.

Die Lösung in TIA V13 SP1:
In der Gerätesicht des Slave muß man die "*Geräteübersicht*" aufklappen - nur da kann man die Module aus dem Katalog reinziehen und bearbeiten.

Wo in dem TIA kann man nochmal sämtliche belegte E/A-Adressen einer CPU sehen? In der Geräteübersicht der Master-CPU erscheinen die vom GSD-DP-Slave belegten E/A *NICHT*. Unter IO-Variablen erscheinen die E/A auch nicht, weder beim Master noch beim Slave.

Harald


----------



## ChristophD (29 Mai 2019)

Hi,

im TIA 15 sehe ich die Adressen bei der CPU 
in den CPU Eigenschaften auf den Pukt adressübersicht und dort sind sie zu finden 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## PN/DP (29 Mai 2019)

OK, alles gut versteckt 
Allerdings: gehe ich in der Adressübersicht auf die Zeile mit der E/A-Adresse > Rechtsmausklick > GoTo ..., dann springt TIA zur Gerätesicht des Slaves - aber nicht zu dem Steckplatz in der Geräteübersicht (die bleibt fieserweise verborgen). Erwarte ich zuviel von dem TIA?? 

Harald


----------



## engntkz (29 Mai 2019)

also ich find leider die Adressübersicht von dem Slave nicht, auch wenn ich in der CPU auf Adressübersich gehe..

Anhang anzeigen 45974


hab nur diese nicht mehr


----------



## ChristophD (29 Mai 2019)

dann gehe doch mal auf adressübersicht
du zeigst da nur die gerätesicht des slaves


----------



## PN/DP (29 Mai 2019)

...
Harald


----------

